# Crystal



## CIGAR RED (Oct 24, 2004)

I fractured the crystal on my Ollech and Wajs Tonneau. I would like to replace the crystal. I live in the United States (NY)

Please help!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

CIGAR RED said:


> I fractured the crystal on my Ollech and Wajs Tonneau. I would like to replace the crystal. I live in the United States (NY)
> 
> Please help!


Contact Roy if you wish to send the watch for repair my friend ,if you wish to send to uk you know you will get a good job done :thumbup:


----------

